# interactive idea needed



## Dark vision (Sep 8, 2008)

Ideas, Ideas, Ideas...I need some! I have an adult only halloween party every year and have been doing it for 5 years. When the guest arrive I take thier pictures with them in diffrent scenes. The problem is last year we sat them down in an electric chair and remotely set off a vibrating sander attached to the bottom of the seat when the other person pulled a switch. Everyone thought they were putting the juice to there mates! Well now they are all asking what Im going to do to beat that! Hence my delima i could use some ideas on something i can do along those lines if anyony can help i would apprecate it. The electric chair was an idea from this site im hoping you can help me out again thanks in advance.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

...turn the bathroom into a gas chamber?


Sorry, I really don't have any ideas, but the electric chair sounds like a great time! I may have to borrow that idea.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Knew someone who had an actor standing still like a prop, behind a bench. When you went to take the picture the monster put his hands on the shoulder of the person sitting on the bench. Some pretty funny pictures. It was outside at night and people weren't expecting it. Problem is your guest are probably expecting something, so it will be harder to startle them. Maybe if you had several places set up for pictures, it might put them off their guard.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Have a totally dark room they enter. Inside there is a few real scary costumed actors in hiding. On cue, the actors jump up, thet strobe lights and sound fx turn on, and the camera takes a picture. If you can, use a night vision so each picture is in the grainy green style.


----------



## Dark vision (Sep 8, 2008)

thanks for the input i may try somthing with an actor


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Have them sit on a bench with an static prop standing behind them. Have some snakes and bugs around and when they sit down have some one grab there ankles from behind the bench. They can be lying perpendicular to the bench behind a black curtain or something or under the robe of the static prop if it is long enough. they can also rub a small pool noodle painted to look like a snake along the ankles or a piece of garden hose or something. Place small balls if tape on the figer tips and have it walk over your foot or ankle. A feather duster works also.


----------

